# Posturpedic mattress and bed frame/ smoked damaged



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Mattress was in house that got smoke damage from garage fire. I cannot smell smoke in mattress. We are going to replace as recommended. I hate to see a $5000 mattress thrown out. It is about 4 years old. So if you want to take a chance on it come and get it. It is a beast and will need a truck to haul off.
Joe
PM for info


----------

